# Can Linux C6 and C7 coexist?



## BackOrder (Aug 26, 2017)

I would like to migrate to emulators/linux_base-c7 because some libraries are not available on emulators/linux_base-c6 such as GTK3. CentOS 6.9 does not provide GTK3 and related libraries. Now the only package preventing the migration is x11/nvidia-driver because it depends on Linux C6.

What are my options?


----------



## tobik@ (Aug 26, 2017)

BackOrder said:


> What are my options?


Override the default Linux version by adding DEFAULT_VERSIONS=       linux=c7 to your make.conf(5)


----------



## BackOrder (Aug 26, 2017)

Thanks, it worked as advertised. I had to `pkg install dri3proto` and then make could complete the task.


----------

